# Well might as well share lol



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 14, 2013)

Ive mentioned my broken foot in the chat room a few times,so I figured I would spill the beans,so to speak lol


Last Wednesday night,as I was watching TV had my feet propped up and my left foot went to sleep,and I stood up to head to the kitchen,my leg gave way,and I fell to the floor and busted my ass,and heard a loud pop,like a high powered rifle going off,it was my bone popping,I just knew that my bone had came through my skin cause the pain was insane,i laid there a few mintues,got feeling back in my toes and could move them,so I pulled myself up and I tried to walk and could barely put any pressure on my left foot.so I wrapped my foot and went to bed.

Next morning I went to my orthopedic surgeon and had an x-ray and indeed the big bone on the outside of my foot was broke and the small bone was fractured,so they put a hard cast on It,and gave me a cane,like my favorite tv star(House) lol.Gotta keep this cast for 2 more weeks,then I will get a walking cast that I can take off every night,and use it for 3 more weeks,I guess I was lucky could've been worse.

So I'm in week 3 of my new cycle lol,so I cant do legs for 5 more weeks and cardio for 3 weeks,all my friends and different people in the gym just look at me like im crazy for wearing a cast and working out everyday,but I never was to bright anyway


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 14, 2013)

Sound like dedication to me. Keep your head up and make the best of it.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 14, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> Sound like dedication to me. Keep your head up and make the best of it.



Yea brother that's all I can do considering the situation lol


----------



## DF (Mar 14, 2013)

Thats what happend to my grandma :-0 j/k.  
Sorry to hear brother! Oh & you went to bed LOL! you big scary bastard.  I'm sure all will heal up well. Best of luck to you BF.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 14, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Thats what happend to my grandma :-0 j/k.
> Sorry to hear brother! Oh & you went to bed LOL! you big scary bastard.  I'm sure all will heal up well. Best of luck to you BF.



thanks my big brother!!!.....yea im getting old lol....hell I figured,''well I broke my foot,might as well go to bed'' ha ha


----------



## dj920 (Mar 14, 2013)

Damn.  I broke my fifth metacarpal in a random way a few years ago (smacked it against a banister running up the stairs) and couldn't do basically anything _but_ legs for about 6 weeks.  But having it happen during the middle of a cycle, that would suck a lot more.  More recovery reserves for non-legs, perhaps... good luck healing up!


----------



## RedLang (Mar 14, 2013)

Good dedication bro hitting the gym still! 

All the best mate with the healing.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 14, 2013)

dj920 said:


> Damn.  I broke my fifth metacarpal in a random way a few years ago (smacked it against a banister running up the stairs) and couldn't do basically anything _but_ legs for about 6 weeks.  But having it happen during the middle of a cycle, that would suck a lot more.  More recovery reserves for non-legs, perhaps... good luck healing up!


thanks man,yea breaking it is one thing,but when im starting a cycle really sucks,but I will manage lol



RedLang said:


> Good dedication bro hitting the gym still!
> 
> All the best mate with the healing.



thanks brother!!!


----------



## Popeye (Mar 14, 2013)

Get well soon Brother Bull....Ive completely smashed my big toe once...it was pretty shitty, so I feel your pain. Great show of dedication btw.


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 14, 2013)

That sucks so bad BF! I hope you rest, heal up and it doesn't happen again!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 14, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Get well soon Brother Bull....Ive completely smashed my big toe once...it was pretty shitty, so I feel your pain. Great show of dedication btw.


thanks Popeye,im giving it my best considering lol



Tilltheend said:


> That sucks so bad BF! I hope you rest, heal up and it doesn't happen again!


thanks brotha,and man I hope I never break my foot any more


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 14, 2013)

I like the dedication brother. Follow Dr orders and rest but work that upper body hard! If people had any idea how many injuries we work around and the amount of adversity we have to over come to build a better body they wouldn't't believe it.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## DADAWG (Mar 14, 2013)

i shall now stop calling you bullseye , you are now named lefty.


----------



## amore169 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear Bullseye, that's commitment! Keep up the good work.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 14, 2013)

Heal soon, Mate.


----------



## grind4it (Mar 14, 2013)

Damn brother you've been having hell. Get well soon.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 14, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I like the dedication brother. Follow Dr orders and rest but work that upper body hard! If people had any idea how many injuries we work around and the amount of adversity we have to over come to build a better body they wouldn't't believe it.
> 
> Much Respect,
> Vette


yes brother,i make sure and follow his orders,i walk in the gym everyday walking on my cane



amore169 said:


> Sorry to hear Bullseye, that's commitment! Keep up the good work.


thanks amore!!!~



DADAWG said:


> i shall now stop calling you bullseye , you are now named lefty.


ha ha ha,good one DAWG 



NbleSavage said:


> Heal soon, Mate.


thanks brotha


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 14, 2013)

grind4it said:


> Damn brother you've been having hell. Get well soon.


you know it man,it has been hell lately,thanks a mil' man


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 14, 2013)

Damn Bro, that's an insane accident.  Man my legs fall asleep everyday from shitting on the toilet!  Good dedication bro.  Heal up fast and do what the Doctors tell you.  My wife broke all the bones on the outside of her left foot 2 years ago, and I remember she was anxious to get back to training, and the Doctor said you have one chance for this to heal right.....I'll never forget those words.


----------



## Azog (Mar 14, 2013)

Get well soon Bull!


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 14, 2013)

man bull , sorry to hear this, keep pressing on.


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 14, 2013)

Heal up soon bro.  Way to stay after it.


----------



## ccpro (Mar 14, 2013)

Suck it up and get back to work!!!!


----------



## Jada (Mar 15, 2013)

What the hell:-0 get we'll my brother


----------



## oldskool954 (Mar 15, 2013)

Damn man sorry to read that hope u recover quickly! Maybe u could just do single leg leg presses for now then play catch up on the other leg later. Then you dont have to feel like your completely missing legs.Just a thought. God speed bro


----------



## Santaklaus (Mar 15, 2013)

I'd be doing the exact same thing.  You're absolutely not nuts for working out through it.  You broke your leg, not your shoulders, chest or back.   Hit em hard Bullseye!  Now you got a good excuse to skip leg day...


----------



## R1rider (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry to her Bullseye, heal up quick brother

Injury's suck


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 16, 2013)

Santaklaus said:


> I'd be doing the exact same thing.  You're absolutely not nuts for working out through it.  You broke your leg, not your shoulders, chest or back.   Hit em hard Bullseye!  Now you got a good excuse to skip leg day...


LMAO my thoughts exactly lol



R1rider said:


> Sorry to her Bullseye, heal up quick brother
> 
> Injury's suck


thanks brother~~


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 16, 2013)

Get well soon bro and I would stop the cycle because I personally wouldn't waste a cycle when I can't do lower, I would just restart up again when I can blast lower again.

Best gains come from lower work like squats and deadlifts!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 16, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Get well soon bro and I would stop the cycle because I personally wouldn't waste a cycle when I can't do lower, I would just restart up again when I can blast lower again.
> 
> Best gains come from lower work like squats and deadlifts!


yea I was thinking about doin that to,thanks brother


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 16, 2013)

Get well soon.

Youve certainly had alot going on glad your back and back in the gym with no excuses.  Good news as far as Im concerned your an animal


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 16, 2013)

biggamehunter said:


> get well soon.
> 
> Youve certainly had alot going on glad your back and back in the gym with no excuses.  Good news as far as im concerned your an animal


thanks my brother!!! Much appreciated


----------

